#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Asce/sei 7-05

## zoobis54

Does anyone have a copy of ASCE/SEI 7-05 that they could share?



Thanks in advance. :Big Grin: See More: Asce/sei 7-05

----------


## Lycan

me too, Thank

----------


## Nabilia

ASCE 7-05 Minimum Design Loads For Buildings and Other Structures.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Lycan

Thank for ASCE 7-05

----------


## zoobis54

Thanks but link is already dead. Can you re-post?

----------


## Nabilia

Get it quick, before some hypocrite reports it.  They don't mind downloading all they want and keeping others from doing the same.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zoobis54

Yah that did it...thank you very much!

----------


## Maffie Cruz

I just got in here, so the link is dead. Can anyone upload it? Thank you in advance!

Though ASCE 7-10 had been released, I need this old code to check on something.

----------


## nafta2

Thank you for this great site.  I am taking the PE Civil Exam, Structural Afternoon Session and it requires the ASCE 7-05.  I have the ASCE 7-10, but after spending hundreds of dollars on review books and references, I don't want to spend anymore.

Does anyone here have the complete ASCE 7-05 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures?

Thank you

----------


## nafta2

I finally found the whole thing broken down by chapters and commentaries.  It was difficult to find; many links offer partial codes, others broken files.  Thank God I found it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sergiogol

The link is dead. Does anyone here have the complete ASCE 7-05 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures?

Thank you

----------


## sergiogol

Please nabilia, could you send me the pdf file? I can't find it and I spent lot of time looking for it.
This is my email: sergitorico@hotmail.com
Thank you very much in advance

----------


## diegoing

Thanks to all for this!!!!

See More: Asce/sei 7-05

----------


## diegoing

Could anyone send me the pdf file? All links are dead.
my email is: diegoingo@yahoo.com.ar
Thank you all

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## GAC2014

Dear all!
I looking for ASCE 7-05, please someone could share this one!
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Deleted

----------


## engineer79

i only have up 'til 2010 version:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

2010 has 3 erratas
ASCE/SEI 7-10 Errata 1 Jan. 2011
ASCE/SEI 7-10 Errata 2 Mar. 2013
ASCE/SEI 7-10 Errata 3 Mar. 2014 wind charts

All the supplements and erratas are here...

"http://www.asce.org/structural-engineering/sei-supplements-and-errata/"

Expanded Seismic Commentary...
"http://ascelibrary.org/doi/abs/10.1061/9780784412916.chc11c22"

----------


## GAC2014

Hi Marty, thank you very much by you help.
I'm sorry if I made mistake in english, but I am looking for exactly  "WIND LOADS: GUIDE TO THE WIND LOAD PROVISIONS OF ASCE 7-05",  someone coud share this guide if me.
Thanks in advanced.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Deleted

----------


## GAC2014

Hi Marty, thank you again, but this link isn't work, maybe  you send me by e-mail gonzagac.projeto@gmail.com.
Thank you.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Deleted

----------


## GAC2014

many thanks Marty

----------


## Michaelmow

for good     ) 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Asce/sei 7-05

----------

